# The Absolute Brightest Light You Own.



## Monocrom (Mar 16, 2008)

Forget runtime, build-quality, or price.

Output only.

Chance for you guys to show off a bit.... Chance for me to get some good ideas for future purchases. 

Mine is my Surefire M6.


----------



## Beamhead (Mar 16, 2008)

Power On Board HID.


----------



## TOOCOOL (Mar 16, 2008)

Amondotech illuminator


----------



## Handlobraesing (Mar 16, 2008)

TOOCOOL said:


> Amondotech illuminator



The light on my ceiling. 10,000 + source lumen. 3000 lumen bulbs x 4


----------



## IcantC (Mar 16, 2008)

SF M6 or ROP 2D. ROP seems brighter on whitewall, but M6 stomps it in real use. I LOVE the M6.


----------



## srvctec (Mar 16, 2008)

Beamhead said:


> Power On Board HID.



+1 here


----------



## kramer5150 (Mar 16, 2008)

A 1MCP halogen spotlight powered by a 12V gel cell battery in a fanny pack.


----------



## loving light (Mar 16, 2008)

Sams HID spotlight,unless I can get another HID for under 30 dollars.


----------



## jumpstat (Mar 16, 2008)

SF MN11 driven by 2x18650 rechargeables. More light than I need.......so far


----------



## 2xTrinity (Mar 16, 2008)

Candela: 52mm Aspheric Cree
Lumens: Amondotech N30 HID

One of thse days I plan to build an incan in the 75-100 watts range, that should be roughly the same output as the Amondotech, but handle short-cycling better.

Eventually I also want to do an all-out showoff light, like a 1000W incan using 36V drill pack batteries


----------



## BMF (Mar 16, 2008)

- Right now is Wolf Eyes M90X Ratlesnake with 3x18650 extender driving 700 lumens bulb.

- Used to be Tiablo A9S.

- Soon to be 8000 lumens black custom made from Mac: beat that:tsk:


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Mar 16, 2008)

Disclaimer: All I have to go on here is specs and math. I don't have an IS to measure this.

The Holy Macaroni Mushrooms, or HMM, at around 20kL.

Now all we have to do is wait for petrev, tvodrd, winny, and BVH. :devil:


----------



## Norm (Mar 16, 2008)

Wolf-Eyes Boxer as shown in my avatar, after that it would be Wolf-Eyes M90X Ratlesnake with 3x18650 extender driving 700 lumens bulb.

Norm


----------



## Beamshot (Mar 16, 2008)

My 2D ROP. I love this light!


----------



## Niteowl (Mar 16, 2008)

Another POB-HID here.


----------



## TorchBoy (Mar 16, 2008)

*The Absolute Brightest Light I Own?*



Handlobraesing said:


> The light on my ceiling. 10,000 + source lumen. 3000 lumen bulbs x 4


Until I read that I would have said my rechargeable 100W spotlight (nice reflector, too). But the 23W CFL above me may put out more total light. And I used to have a pair of 130W spotlights on my car...


----------



## kavvika (Mar 16, 2008)

As of 10a.m. today (atually, yesterday now), it's the $19.81 POB HID.


----------



## Glasstream15 (Mar 16, 2008)

Optronics 100 watt Halogen with 12 volt 2.6 AH Gel-Cell battery.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 16, 2008)

*To: BMF *& *Norm ~*

Are your Rattlesnakes running the Lumens Factory EO-13 lamps rated at 700 lumens? Or is it a different set up?


----------



## Chuck289 (Mar 16, 2008)

Amondotech N30


----------



## Brozneo (Mar 16, 2008)

Mag85 ~ 900-1000 lumens....

Used to be a Mag623 but I need runtime!


----------



## Lite_me (Mar 16, 2008)

My FlashCrazy modded_ Coast_ Focusing LED Lenser. Thaaat's right baby!


----------



## Norm (Mar 16, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> *To: BMF *& *Norm ~*
> 
> Are your Rattlesnakes running the Lumens Factory EO-13 lamps rated at 700 lumens? Or is it a different set up?


That's my set up and I'm fairly certain that's what BMF would be using as well.
Very nice light for not much money. :twothumbs
Norm


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Mar 16, 2008)

6D mag with extentions and Five Mega 3" V-2 head; Seven Emoli at 29.4V freshly Charged, Osram 65657 250W 24V lamp, Judco switch,

Bright? So bright I'm worried for the reflector


----------



## razor7 (Mar 16, 2008)

Brightest HID- XeVision 50 watt

Brightest LED- Elektrolumens ELX-12

Brightest Incandescent- Surefire M6


----------



## generic808 (Mar 16, 2008)

My 35W 5000K headlights


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 16, 2008)

Norm said:


> That's my set up and I'm fairly certain that's what BMF would be using as well.
> Very nice light for not much money. :twothumbs
> Norm


 
Don't think I've heard a single, negative comment about that W.E. model. That particular set up is one that I considered getting after deciding I wanted a high-output inca.

I recall mdocod once posting that that combination was good for 400 lumens out the front of the light. Considering the price, very impressive.

I went with the Surefire M6 due to having almost half the money for it tied up in store credit at a B&M shop of one of their Authorized Dealers. The shop really didn't have any other lights I was interested in.... And it's still an M6. :lolsign:


----------



## frosty (Mar 16, 2008)

The classic Mag 85. Awsome amount of light.


----------



## Zenster (Mar 16, 2008)

HID = AE Xenide 25W
LED = DBS/Q5
Incan = who cares?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Mar 16, 2008)

Sam's Club HID followed by the Sam's 20 million CP Spotlight, and then my 4C Mag85. The 20 million CP spotlight is only slightly brighter than the Mag85.


----------



## dulridge (Mar 16, 2008)

6D ROP high since my crappy 3MCP spotlight died. Not really interested enough to fix it as 10 minute runtimes are pointless.


----------



## Illum (Mar 16, 2008)

Surefire M6 yes sir, with the MN21, 4 amps 9 volts...put me under the 36W region


----------



## lasercrazy (Mar 16, 2008)

BMF said:


> - Right now is Wolf Eyes M90X Ratlesnake with 3x18650 extender driving 700 lumens bulb.
> 
> - Used to be Tiablo A9S.
> 
> - Soon to be 8000 lumens black custom made from Mac: beat that:tsk:


You asked for it.  
HID: BarnBurner 8500lm
LED: 4x sscp4 mod 800lm
Incan: ROP high ???lm


----------



## LukeA (Mar 16, 2008)

kramer5150 said:


> A 1MCP halogen spotlight powered by a 12V gel cell battery in a fanny pack.



One of those, but hollowed out and filled with 7 P60 dropins and running on half a dozen Eneloops. 

Soon to be a set of LED headlights. (over 2500 lm otf)


----------



## JetskiMark (Mar 16, 2008)

My 500W HyperBlitz. I will let the beam shots speak for themselves. Click the links in my signature.

My LarryK14 (now with a 1000W GE-4556, thanks to petrev for "discovering" this lamp) comes in second.

My 300W vintage Volkano lantern comes in third.

My HIDs don't compare, but they are capable of long runs.

Regards,
Mark


----------



## LEDninja (Mar 16, 2008)

I only got a couple weenie Elektrolumens Little Friends. Runs off weenie AAA batteries. The 3xSSC P4 version is more than bright enough for my current needs.

Fenix L1T v2.0 RB80:





Elektrolumens Little Friend 3xSSC P4:





I'm gonna have to get me a 1K+ lumen torch so I can play with the big boys.


----------



## rizky_p (Mar 16, 2008)

Brightest: [email protected] i think.
Brightest with reasonable runtime: My Penta Cree [email protected]


----------



## Lexus (Mar 16, 2008)

Brightest HID: X990 35w
Brightest LED: Wiseled Tactical 1500


----------



## tussery (Mar 16, 2008)

Brightest Incan: Mag 85
Brightest LED: Surefire C2 w/ BOG Q5 Drop-in


----------



## BVH (Mar 16, 2008)

My 60" carbon arc.....Sorry, just had to.

Soon to be gone VSS-1 is second.

Locator is third.


----------



## Nos (Mar 16, 2008)

Amondotech N30 hopefully soon a m*g458


----------



## JetskiMark (Mar 16, 2008)

Nothing else short of the Luxor array comes close to BVH's 60" CA. 8500 pounds is a little to much for EDC though. One must really experience it in person. It's beautiful when it is off and stunning when it is running.

Regards,
Mark


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Mar 16, 2008)

Raoul_Duke said:


> 6D mag with extentions and Five Mega 3" V-2 head; Seven Emoli at 29.4V freshly Charged, Osram 65657 250W 24V lamp, Judco switch,
> 
> Bright? So bright I'm worried for the reflector



Its the big one inbetween the Three x 6C's ( one 6C with 4 emoli and 64623,) & Two x 2D's, (one 15.6V 64623, and one now 64633 for comparison testing),
Purple plain old 2C ( but not for to long  )
The 6D is a Rop,
& one of the Three x 7C's has 5 emoli and 64458 inside.


----------



## powernoodle (Mar 16, 2008)

_Acro X990: 3200 lumens for 70 minutes._





_Mac's Torch: 4000 lumens for 10 minutes._


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 16, 2008)

HID: Xenide 25W 1500lu
Incan: WE 13V 700lu
LED: Deree DBS 3SD 200lu
Lanterns (they count too!): Coleman Pinnacle propane 1500lu


----------



## 270winchester (Mar 16, 2008)

I've got a few 35watt HID around here somewhere, nothing fancy



BVH said:


> My 60" carbon arc.....Sorry, just had to.
> 
> Soon to be gone VSS-1 is second.
> 
> Locator is third.




showoff.:thumbsdow





:thumbsup:


----------



## BMF (Mar 16, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> *To: BMF *& *Norm ~*
> 
> Are your Rattlesnakes running the Lumens Factory EO-13 lamps rated at 700 lumens? Or is it a different set up?


 

Yes, LF EO-13 and 3x18650 extension both from PTS.






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BMF*
> 
> 
> ...


 


> You asked for it.
> HID: BarnBurner 8500lm
> LED: 4x sscp4 mod 800lm
> Incan: ROP high ???lm


 
I've heard about BarnBurner but it's an HID while my soon to be Mac custom is an incan


----------



## Steve L (Mar 16, 2008)

Lux - DBS R2
Lumens -KD 3SSC 500 Lumens


----------



## jugg2 (Mar 16, 2008)

One of Mac's Torches = 4000 lumens, and second is probably my lego SureFire running a EO-M3T on 2X18650 = 450 bulb lumens (love that setup!).


----------



## ptirmal (Mar 16, 2008)

Mag5761 - 5.2AH pack in a 2 1/3 D... more light than I've ever needed (900 bulb?) and an hour runtime... 

After that nothing close... a c3 that can run a p90 on 18650's (225L)

I haven't bought a light in over a year...


----------



## seery (Mar 16, 2008)

Mine would be the Surefire Beast II.

An absolutely amazing combination of throw and flood,
like an L4 multiplied by CRAZY! :naughty:


----------



## m16a (Mar 16, 2008)

Sadly just my SF G2, but as my collection grows, I hope that will go up in the future:thumbsup:


----------



## scaredofthedark (Mar 16, 2008)

my brighest HID atm is microfire 24W
incan is a 50watt Halogen searchlight not very pocketable so im getting a wolfeye m90 soon
LED is a SF U2




m16a said:


> Sadly just my SF G2, but as my collection grows, I hope that will go up in the future:thumbsup:



don't worry once you've found this site you won't be able to settle with that measly G2 for very long


----------



## PayBack (Mar 17, 2008)

Beamhead said:


> Power On Board HID.



+2


----------



## ugrey (Mar 17, 2008)

M6- instant on, beat that you HID guys


----------



## glockboy (Mar 17, 2008)

My Makita 10 crees.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 17, 2008)

Beamhead said:


> Power On Board HID.


+1


----------



## scaredofthedark (Mar 17, 2008)

BMF said:


> Yes, LF EO-13 and 3x18650 extension both from PTS.



how is the output LF 700lumen bulb compare to the stock bulb for the 13V kit?
is it double the output?
another person said the output was negligible


----------



## IcantC (Mar 17, 2008)

ugrey said:


> M6- instant on, beat that you HID guys


 

Haha Amen!


----------



## yaesumofo (Mar 17, 2008)

Costco HID amazing!! Best output per $$ ever.
Yaesumofo


----------



## BMF (Mar 18, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *BMF*
> 
> 
> _Yes, LF EO-13 and 3x18650 extension both from PTS._


 



scaredofthedark said:


> how is the output LF 700lumen bulb compare to the stock bulb for the 13V kit?
> is it double the output?
> another person said the output was negligible


 

I bought it used so I don't know about the stock bulb 13V kit, it had a 12V bulb in there with no description except "12V" sticker on it. And it's different when I changed the EO-13 in there. May be because I used LiFePO4 with "12V" (18650 won't turn it on) so it's not that bright?


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Mar 18, 2008)

BarnBurner. Finally figured out that I should never start with this light when demoing lights to non-flashaholics. The output and price tag overshadows anything they see afterwards. 

-LT


----------



## Taboot (Mar 18, 2008)

4D Mag623 15.6V - 4000 plus Lumens OTF - Hellabright


----------



## kelmo (Mar 18, 2008)

It's a cheap Coleman rechargable hand held spotlight! My wife bought it on sale for $10.

It's brighter than my M6!


----------



## FILIPPO (Mar 18, 2008)

flashlight: MAG85


light: my father car lights...about 600W (unfortunately you can't drive with all this light in italy!)


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 18, 2008)

FILIPPO said:


> flashlight: MAG85
> 
> 
> light: my father car lights...about 600W (unfortunately you can't drive with all this light in italy!)


Please post a photo!!!


----------



## FILIPPO (Mar 18, 2008)

Tachikoma said:


> Please post a photo!!!


 
that is just a mitsubishi car with 4 100W head lights and 100W high beams...


----------



## chalshus (Mar 18, 2008)

Niterider HID or M6.


----------



## Gunner12 (Mar 18, 2008)

Mine is the Mag85(also the only working incan I have, the other one disappeared in the school auditorium).


----------



## leukos (Mar 18, 2008)

N30 @ 3000 lumens, and still very practical.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Mar 18, 2008)

My... talk about causing global warming...:thumbsup:



glockboy said:


> My Makita 10 crees.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Mar 18, 2008)

The EO-13 700L puts out much more light than the stock 12v bulb, the difference is very significant, like about 200% brighter... and I'm only using the 3x18500 setup, not the 3x18650 setup, which should maintain brightness longer.

Perhaps the reason why the other person found not much difference between the stock bulb and the EO-13 could be the condition of the battery cells. The Wolf-Eyes tailcap charger included in the 13v kit is notorious for not being able to charge all 3 cells accurately and fully... thats why I use an Ultrafire WF-139 charger to charge each cell individually to make sure that they are within 0.2v of each other.

This practice also reduces the risk of cells blowing up due to uneven discharge rates and prolongs the life and performance of the Li-Ons.





scaredofthedark said:


> how is the output LF 700lumen bulb compare to the stock bulb for the 13V kit?
> is it double the output?
> another person said the output was negligible


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 19, 2008)

kelmo said:


> It's a cheap Coleman rechargable hand held spotlight! My wife bought it on sale for $10.
> 
> It's brighter than my M6!


 
Could you post a pic of it, please?


----------



## big beam (Mar 19, 2008)

Mag 85.
If I need more light than that,it'll have to wait 'till morning
DON


----------



## ProofTech (Mar 19, 2008)

My brightest flashlight is a Mag11, but the brightest one in my house is my GF’s Mag85. Yep, she has a brighter light than me.


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 20, 2008)

Fusion_m8 said:


> The EO-13 700L puts out much more light than the stock 12v bulb, the difference is very significant, like about 200% brighter... and I'm only using the 3x18500 setup, not the 3x18650 setup, which should maintain brightness longer.
> 
> Perhaps the reason why the other person found not much difference between the stock bulb and the EO-13 could be the condition of the battery cells. The Wolf-Eyes tailcap charger included in the 13v kit is notorious for not being able to charge all 3 cells accurately and fully... thats why I use an Ultrafire WF-139 charger to charge each cell individually to make sure that they are within 0.2v of each other.
> 
> This practice also reduces the risk of cells blowing up due to uneven discharge rates and prolongs the life and performance of the Li-Ons.


 
Ditto. I use an IBC charger for my cells.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 20, 2008)

ProofTech said:


> My brightest flashlight is a Mag11, but the brightest one in my house is my GF’s Mag85. Yep, she has a brighter light than me.


 
How did that happen?

She saw you using the Mag85, liked it, and then claimed it for her own?

That's not so unusual, I guess.


----------



## petrev (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi

Brightest Incandescent Bulb I could find . . . 
GE-4556 28V 1000W Aircraft Landing Light

PK1000 ( or LarryK14-1000W)

1000W Filament in 8" Sealed Beam unit







Video

5761 vs 623 vs PK1000

Cheers 
Pete


----------

